# How many IUI's before moving on to IVF?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Afternoon Ladies

We had our first IUI this month but AF is due any day (and I know she is coming).  We are going to try one more time this month.  The hospital advised us to have 3 attempts at IUI but I think that if it does not work the second time I would rather put the £500 for another try towards having IVF where the success rate is higher.  How many attemps at IUI did you ladies have before moving over to IVF?, or are thinking of having.

Many thanks 

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Kerrie,

Dont give up yet,  that BFP could be round the corner!!

We did 3 IUI's althought the first one was such a distaster we only count it as 2.  The hospital you should only do 3 before reviewing your options.

I must say we felt the same,  it didnt feel worth keep throwing money away on IUI which I lost confidence in.  I know IVF is a big step and we didnt take it easily but we are starting down regulation for the first time next week.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## suzyj (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi Kerrie and Katie,

I've just had the same dilema about the number of iui's. I'm at UCH who recommended 3 iui's for unexplainded infertility before ivf.  We decided after 3 iui that we wanted one more try but with 3 months acupuncture preparation first.  Our first iui worked but m/c at 11 weeks so i thought if it worked once it can work again.  The success rate is 20% at UCH as some of the drugs they use are the same as ivf drugs but lower doses.  After our 4th iui (which failed 3 weeks ago) i just new that was enough, i lost all faith in iui's and never wanted to do one again.

I did agonise over the decision to do the 4th iui though it is hard isn't it?  Have appt with consultant next week to talk about ivf.  Really don't want to do ivf but if you compare that to a life without children then i guess it's worth it (if it works!).

Kerrie, let me know how your down reg goes, as you say ivf is a big step, I'm really nervous.

I'm aslo torn as my acupuncturist wants to treat me for free twice a week for 3 months (and I'll pay once a week) as she is convinced she can get me pregnant naturally - don't know what to do - help!  I have IBS and according to chinese medicine you can't hold on to a baby until you get rid of diaorrhea so i need to get rid of the IBS first.  I'm really confused!

Best of luck
Susan


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello there

Kerrie - Fingers crossed for you that you get that BFP you deserve. 

We only had the one shot at IUI simply because of our limited supplies of frozen swimmers(we only had 5 vials stored ).  We were offered a 2nd go at it but i had to be realistic and go for the better odds.  Thats not saying that IUI does not work but in our case it was the sensible decision.  Its not one to be taken lightly either as IVF is far more time consuming and i feel, emotionally tougher but i have to add that i am currently down regging and the actual thought of it was far worse than it is.  I sniff 5 times a day and yes, i have mood swings and headaches but i have to keep reminding myself that this is such a short period in my life and that the possible outcome by far out-weighs my short term suffering.
Katie - good luck for next week.
Susan - its a very hard decision for you.  I mean if someone tells you they can get you pregnant by "nicer" means than IVF then you are bound to be tempted by the offer.  I always thought that alternative medicine is best combined with modern day for the best results although others may disagree.  Good luck with your choice.
Luv to all
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi we decided to go straight to IVF as we were funding our treatment ourselves and the success rate is much higher than IUI.  

I used injections instead of the spray and didn't find the IVF treatment that bad except for feeling bloated a lot of the time.  One of the biggest problems is taking all the time off work and at such short notice.

Good luck in your treatment.

Shazzernewman


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

We had three goes (well, four but one was cancelled due to overstimming) at IUI. These cycles were all on the NHS so we thought we would go with it. We are unexplained and DH has a good count, Ive always O'd. Thought it would be easy!

After the IUI's all failed we went onto IVF (privately). What a difference! So much more to do and much more stressful & time consuming. IVF failed first go but at least we found out my eggs and DH's sperm are compatable as all our eggs fertilised (although three were unusable/funky). It's amazing that you only get to find this out at IVF - three years down the line of TTC.

We are doing a frozen transfer on Monday - if they survive the thaw. If this go fails too Im lucky enough to have an NHS go approved now. We have said one more full go at IVF after the NHS on (so three fresh and however many frozens) and then that's it - onto adoption. 

I have to say the frozen go so far has been fine. No meds for me and only three trips into London so far. I do think if we do the three NHS goes and are waiting to adopt I would probably be tempted by IUI again as they are cheaper and I know they might actually work for us and I know DH's sperm can party with my eggs.

Good luck with whatever treatment you decide on in the end. BTW - I do know someone who had IUI work!


----------

